# [Risolto] Problema emerge kde

## primax

Ciao a tutti, 

sto seguendo questa guida per installare kde: http://www.gentoo.org/proj/it/desktop/kde/kde4-guide.xml

Al momento che do 'emerge -uDNav world' mi da questo errore:

```
# emerge -uDNav world

 * IMPORTANT: 3 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

!!! The ebuild selected to satisfy "media-libs/mesa" has unmet requirements.

- media-libs/mesa-8.0.3::gentoo USE="classic egl gallium llvm (multilib) nptl shared-glapi vdpau -bindist -d3d -debug -g3dvl -gbm -gles1 -gles2 -openvg -osmesa -pax_kernel -pic (-selinux) -shared-dricore (-wayland) -xa -xvmc" VIDEO_CARDS="-i915 -i965 -intel -nouveau -r100 -r200 -r300 -r600 -radeon -vmware"

  The following REQUIRED_USE flag constraints are unsatisfied:

    vdpau? ( g3dvl )

  The above constraints are a subset of the following complete expression:

    d3d? ( gallium ) g3dvl? ( gallium ) llvm? ( gallium ) openvg? ( egl gallium ) gbm? ( shared-glapi ) g3dvl? ( any-of ( vdpau xvmc ) ) vdpau? ( g3dvl ) xa? ( gallium ) xvmc? ( g3dvl ) video_cards_intel? ( any-of ( classic gallium ) ) video_cards_i915? ( any-of ( classic gallium ) ) video_cards_i965? ( classic ) video_cards_nouveau? ( any-of ( classic gallium ) ) video_cards_radeon? ( any-of ( classic gallium ) ) video_cards_r100? ( classic ) video_cards_r200? ( classic ) video_cards_r300? ( gallium ) video_cards_r600? ( gallium ) video_cards_vmware? ( gallium )

(dependency required by "virtual/glu-7.0" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "media-libs/libsdl-1.2.15-r2[opengl]" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "media-libs/libmpeg2-0.5.1-r1[sdl]" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "media-plugins/gst-plugins-mpeg2dec-0.10.18" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "media-plugins/gst-plugins-meta-0.10-r7[dvd,mpeg,-vcd]" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "media-libs/phonon-gstreamer-4.6.0" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "media-libs/phonon-4.6.0-r1[gstreamer]" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "kde-base/kdelibs-4.8.3" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "sys-auth/polkit-kde-agent-0.99.0" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "sys-auth/polkit-0.104-r1[kde]" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "sys-fs/udisks-1.0.4-r2" [ebuild])

```

Qualcuno puo' spiegarmi a cosa e dovuto? E' gia' capitato a qualcuno?

----------

## k01

hai per caso messo un fantastico ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~amd64" nel tuo make.conf?

in ogni caso il succo del discorso è questo:

 *Quote:*   

>   The following REQUIRED_USE flag constraints are unsatisfied:
> 
>     vdpau? ( g3dvl ) 

 

se hai la flag vdpau attiva, media-libs/mesa deve essere compilato con la flag g3dvl attiva, quindi un semplice

echo "media-libs/mesa g3dvl" >> /etc/portage/package.use

dovrebbe risolvere il tuo problema

----------

## primax

grazie k01 ora è partito a compilare, dando echo "media-libs/mesa g3dvl" >> /etc/portage/package.use

cmq si ho ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~amd64" nel make.conf perchè ho il sistema a 64bit...comportà qualcosa?

----------

## Onip

 *primax wrote:*   

> cmq si ho ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~amd64" nel make.conf perchè ho il sistema a 64bit...comportà qualcosa?

 

sì, che installerai tutti pacchetti considerati ancora in testing.

Visto che ti sei bloccato su una cosa semplice semplice come ili cambiamento di una USE io ti consiglio di reinstallare usando amd64 (senza tilde) come keyword e poi, se ne avrai bisogno (e quando avrai un po' più si esperienza), smascherare selettivamente solo alcuni pacchetti.

poi se sei un avventuroso continua pure così   :Laughing: 

----------

## primax

grazie mille dell'aiuto e delle dritte. Reistallerò sicuramente  :Smile: 

----------

## primax

Ciao ragazzi....ho reinstallato. Questa volta ho levato la tilde. Ora quando vado ad emergere wolrd e kde-meta mi risponde cosi:

```
# emerge -uDNav world kde-meta

 * IMPORTANT: 3 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

!!! Multiple package instances within a single package slot have been pulled

!!! into the dependency graph, resulting in a slot conflict:

sys-apps/util-linux:0

  (sys-apps/util-linux-2.20.1-r1::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    (no parents that aren't satisfied by other packages in this slot)

  (sys-apps/util-linux-2.21::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    >=sys-apps/util-linux-2.20.1-r2 required by (sys-fs/udisks-1.0.4-r2::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

It may be possible to solve this problem by using package.mask to

prevent one of those packages from being selected. However, it is also

possible that conflicting dependencies exist such that they are

impossible to satisfy simultaneously.  If such a conflict exists in

the dependencies of two different packages, then those packages can

not be installed simultaneously. You may want to try a larger value of

the --backtrack option, such as --backtrack=30, in order to see if

that will solve this conflict automatically.

For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man

page or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

The following USE changes are necessary to proceed:

#required by kde-base/plasma-workspace-4.8.3[python], required by kde-base/kdebase-startkde-4.8.3, required by kde-base/kdebase-meta-4.8.3, required by kde-base/kde-meta-4.8.3, required by kde-meta (argument)

>=dev-python/PyQt4-4.9.1 webkit declarative sql

Use --autounmask-write to write changes to config files (honoring CONFIG_PROTECT).

!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy ">=dev-python/PyQt4-4.8.2[dbus,declarative,sql,svg,webkit,X,python_abis_2.5?,python_abis_2.6?,python_abis_2.7?,python_abis_3.1?,python_abis_3.2?,python_abis_3.3?]" have been masked.                        

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- dev-python/PyQt4-4.9.1::gentoo (masked by: )

(dependency required by "kde-base/pykde4-4.8.3-r1000" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "kde-base/plasma-workspace-4.8.3[python]" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "kde-base/kdebase-startkde-4.8.3" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "kde-base/kdebase-meta-4.8.3" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "kde-base/kde-meta-4.8.3" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "kde-meta" [argument])

For more information, see the MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge

man page or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.
```

Cosa posso fare per andare avanti?

#####EDIT#####

Ora ho capito il meccanismo...

Ho aggiunto questo:

```
>=dev-python/PyQt4-4.9.1 webkit declarative sql
```

a /etc/portage/package.use

Poi ho ridato il comando e mi ha detto che c'erano pacchetti mascherati allora li ho aggiunti a /etc/portage/package.keywords

----------

## k01

questo succede perchè stai usando gli stage di funtoo, e non gentoo... correggimi se sbaglio

----------

## primax

mi hai beccato  :Very Happy: 

----------

## .:deadhead:.

benvenuto  :Very Happy: 

Forse ti conviene iniziare con Gentoo standard, con gli stage di gentoo e tutto standard. Così anche potremo darti più facilmente supporto.

Funtoo è un progetto affascinante ma ha delle differenze e pertanto se hai bisogno di supporto sarebbe più corretto tu lo vada a chiedere alla comunità funtoo.

Al tempo stesso, visto che per te che cominci non cambia molto, ti conviene partire con gentoo, farti le ossa, acquisire maggiori competenze e poi così sarai in grado in autonomia di decidere se le evoluzioni di funtoo ti servono o meno  :Wink: 

my 0.02€

Per finire, forse ti conviene reinstallare... una 3a volta  :Very Happy: 

Coraggio, ci siamo passati tutti, l'handbook sotto mano, appunti di installazione sparsi qua e là, e qualche reinstallazione  :Very Happy: 

----------

